# Anyone know were I can buy some fine grade gravel?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I have course large gravel substrate. My rooting plants haven't been doing so well. 

I think the gravel grain may be too big. (it's .25-.5 inches)
Anyone know were I can get some good priced fine, natural colored gravel?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I use 8 mesh Lapis Lustre sand in my aquariums. The sand grains are 1/8" and you can add any of the specialized plant substrates to it you wish.. THe sand is carried in several aquarium stores and some welding supplies . . it is a natural brown silica sand used in sand blasting.
The Lapis lustre comes in two grades. The larger grade is approximately the grain size you have now . You want the 8 mesh.
Here is a picture of the bag .


----------

